# facestrace - null pointer exception



## Helios4711 (26. Mrz 2008)

Moin,

Ich hab facestrace mal ausprobiert, funktioniert aber nicht, sondern liefert nachfolgende Fehlermeldung.

Als Demo habe ich ein sehr einfaches JSF-Projekt mit SUN-RI Version 1.2-b19 + Facelets. Das Projekt besteht nur aus einer Seite, die eine Tabelle ausgibt. Zu den facelets.LIBRARIES hab ich facestrace.taglib.xml zugefügt und die Datei natürlich auch im WEB-INF/taglibs hinterlegt.

Gruß,

Helios


```
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.sun.faces.context.RequestCookieMap$CookieArrayEnumerator.<init>(ExternalContextImpl.java:1424)
	at com.sun.faces.context.RequestCookieMap.getKeyIterator(ExternalContextImpl.java:1407)
	at com.sun.faces.context.BaseContextMap$KeySet.iterator(ExternalContextImpl.java:588)
	at java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableCollection$1.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableCollection.iterator(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableCollection$1.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableCollection.iterator(Unknown Source)
	at net.sf.facestrace.scopes.Scope.initialize(Scope.java:44)
	at net.sf.facestrace.scopes.ScopeInitializer.initializeCookies(ScopeInitializer.java:69)
	at net.sf.facestrace.scopes.ScopeInitializer.initializeScopes(ScopeInitializer.java:34)
	at net.sf.facestrace.component.Trace.encodeEnd(Trace.java:58)
	at javax.faces.component.UIComponent.encodeAll(UIComponent.java:893)
	at javax.faces.component.UIComponent.encodeAll(UIComponent.java:889)
	at com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler.renderView(FaceletViewHandler.java:578)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RenderResponsePhase.execute(RenderResponsePhase.java:108)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.phase(LifecycleImpl.java:266)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:159)
	at javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:245)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:290)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:233)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:175)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:128)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:102)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:263)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:844)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11Protocol.java:584)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$Worker.run(JIoEndpoint.java:447)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## maki (26. Mrz 2008)

> Zu den facelets.LIBRARIES hab ich facestrace.taglib.xml zugefügt


Warum?

Halte dich doch an die Doku: 
http://facestrace.sourceforge.net/main/gettingStarted.html


----------



## Helios4711 (26. Mrz 2008)

> Warum?
> 
> Halte dich doch an die Doku:
> http://facestrace.sourceforge.net/main/gettingStarted.html



Weil der Autor von FacesTrace das so bei der Verwendung von Facelets vorschlägt:

http://cagataycivici.wordpress.com/2006/08/14/facestrace_with_facelets/


----------



## maki (26. Mrz 2008)

Ach du nutzt  facelets.. nix für ungut


----------

